# 1987 Nissan Pickup Full tank but gas light comes on



## Phredawg (Aug 19, 2019)

My wife was leaving work tonight and her truck died at a light. Gauge says tank was almost full but the low fuel warning light came on and she couldn't restart it. It sat for a few minutes until I got there and added a gallon of fuel, drive it to the station and get about 3 bucks in and it's full. The light comes on again when starting it but it drives fine all the way home. Any ideas what would cause this?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

First I would find out how much fuel is really in the tank. You may be able to put your hand on the side of the tank and feel for the temperature change where the fuel is.


----------



## Phredawg (Aug 19, 2019)

Completely full.....it was shy 2 gallons maybe when it did this


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

It sounds like the gauge cluster or fuel level sending unit is going out. It's hard to diagnose which it is.


----------



## Phredawg (Aug 19, 2019)

How difficult are these to repair


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

The instrument cluster is usually just dirty. Here is a detailed write up on cleaning one



Instrument Cluster Repair w/pics (Part II)


----------

